# Logitech G15 Keyboard Support



## Ravenhaft (Oct 22, 2005)

I recently purchased a Logitech G15 Keyboard, and it's a great piece of hardware. I've also come to love the included LCD display panel on the front, and I was thinking of how great it would be to have AtiTool support the G15. There is an SDK included with the G15, along with emulation software for testing on systems lacking the G15. AtiTool already has great outputs to the systray, and it seems like it'd be a small step to add support for the G15. If anyone's interested in taking a look at the SDK, it's only 458k, including documentation. I can't upload it because it's too big, but if anyone wants it just post and I can get it to you.

Also, I totally understand that this is a small niche product, and won't be offended if support isn't added. Glad to have a great product like AtiTool regardless.


----------



## FunctionX (Oct 27, 2005)

There is a forum out there dedicated to modding the LCD and the keyboard in general...

http://www.G15Forums.com


----------

